# Hi! I don't know what to do with feral kitten...



## ssheilac (May 17, 2012)

Hi y'all!

I'm really desperate for advice. I've asked for help from all the organizations in my area...but no help.

Feral kittens were born in a bush by my house more than a year ago. The feral mom left and the kittens stayed (due to food) and they've been here ever since. I'm away for college most of the year and haven't been able to have them fixed and my parents for whatever reason won't do it.

I came home during summer break to find a baby kitten under my porch nearly drowning in the rain water with no escape. So, my step-dad and I unscrew the boards and rescued it. I put the kitten in a carrier I had and the mom cat stayed with it. I was really worried because we have a mean ol' tom cat in the neighborhood that gets in fights with all the cats and I fear that he'll try to kill the kitten. Well, about a week ago, the mom cat moved the kitten across the yards so there was nothing I could do. But this morning I discovered that the kitten was moved back into the carrier.

I wanted to join this forum because I was looking for advice on whether I should bring the kitten inside at night?...I really don't want the tom cat to kill it, especially now because the kitten seems to be more active and moving outside the carrier. I have kitten formula and everything..I can't bring the mom inside because we have dogs and she is just now letting me pet her..

I would appreciate any advice!!
(I plan on getting the cats fixed once I receive vouchers at the beginnning of June )


----------



## Alzenia (May 18, 2012)

Your cat may feel competition with other cats since he acts "mean" to other cats. Try a feline feliway. You can try introducing the kitten inside another carrier or a kennel away from the dogs in a separate room, otherwise contact your local ASPCA/local animal shelter about Trapping, Neutering/Spaying and Returning the kitten back to the wild or seeing if it can become tame with constant human contact.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

How old is the kitten? Ideally kittens should stay with their mums until they are 8-12 weeks...but with ferals I'd take them at 6weeks, before mum teaches them people are bad. If you're really worried that the kitten is in danger I'd try to either bring mum and kitten in, keeping them in a bathroom/spare room, or bring the kitten in if it's in immediate danger.

I have made this choice myself. When Muffin was about 3 1/2-4 weeks old his mum started taking him on walks around the area. (His mum was feral and in the colony I was trying to take care of) A mean neighbor told me if he caught any kittens he would kill them. I brought Muffin in that night, and he hasn't ever left.

It would be best to try and get mum-cat inside too (using a carrier with her kitten inside to catch her), but if there's no way to do that then you need to weigh the risks. Keep in mind that if you separate them it will be your job to raise the kitten, not just feeding but teaching it manners too.

Don't worry about having to tame the kitten of its under 5-6 weeks. Especially if you've had contact with it before. Muffin was 'wild' when I brought him in, it took 5 minutes some food and snuggles to convince him I was nice. That's a bonus to getting them young, but there is a LOT of work involved too.

Pictures?


----------



## ssheilac (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for replying! I greatly appreciate it. For the past couple of nights I've left her outside and just hope she stays in the carrier for the night....but she's starting to explore more and this morning I found her trying to climb up the rain spout!

I really do know how old she is...I have like no experience with kittens this young, but based on quick google searches she might be 4-5 weeks old?


----------



## ssheilac (May 17, 2012)

inge by sshheilac, on Flickr

Here's a photo from this morning.


----------

